# Can someone tell me the title of this opera



## nyae3000 (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Yes I can, it's the doll song from Offenbach's Les contes d'Hoffman.
First act sung by Olympia ( a doll)






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Tales_of_Hoffmann

:tiphat:


----------



## nyae3000 (Jul 1, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Yes I can, it's the doll song from Offenbach's Les contes d'Hoffman.
> First act sung by Olympia ( a doll)
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You So Much!  :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

No problem enjoy!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Love this part with the mechanical doll who runs down and the cranking noise when she is wound up to keep singing.


----------

